# Breckenridge at Tradewinds



## Mjasp (Dec 20, 2005)

Has anyone stayed at this resort in St. Pete Beach?  We are planning on going in August, we will be staying in a studio.  We are use to staying in 2 BR units.  How are the studios at this resort and are the units clean and updated?

Thanks
Joanna


----------



## tashamen (Dec 21, 2005)

I stayed there last May and wrote a review, which was never posted.  The resort was very clean, right on a great beach, and the (very nice) beach cabanas were free for exchangers, which was a plus.  I was in a studio by myself, which was fairly recently refurbished.  I have to say it was very small.  There was a small dining table with two chairs, but other than that only one easy chair to sit in, so if two people are in the unit that's not ideal.  Perhaps some of the studios are larger.  Having said that, I basically was only in the unit to eat breakfast and sleep, so it was fine.  The resort itself is a part of a larger hotel complex with several pools, restaurants and lounges and in good shape.  I would probably not stay in a studio there again if someone went with me, unless there were no other alternatives.  (For example, if you're a member of II there are several 1 and 2 bedrooms units available in other beach resorts in that area right now for next August.)


----------



## Mjasp (Feb 12, 2006)

BUMP anyone else


----------



## amanda14 (Feb 12, 2006)

*Tradewinds is nice*

The complaex is one of the nicest on the beach. We go for brunch occassionally, but i have never seen the rooms.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Feb 12, 2006)

Biggest problem with the Tradewinds and it's  properties is the parking can sometimes be a real pain. If you park and use their facilities (don't leave much) you will enjoy the place. Great beach. Over my lifetime in Florida I have been there several times. There are several restaurants within walking distance. To be fair to the Tradewinds parking is bad all over St. Pete Beach. This is a place that is popular for conventions.


----------



## ocowner (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice place. We have stayed there twice.  The first was following a week in Orlando when we wanted a long weekend at the beach to just kick back and relax afterward.  Our reservation was actually for another hotel down the street that was just in terrible shape.  No way would I let the family stay there.  So, we got in the car to look for another place.  This was a July 4 weekend.  We came to Tradewinds.  Great looking place, a little pricier than what I wanted following a Disney vacation, but we needed a place to stay!  You get what you pay for.  No regrets at all.  They had a 1 BR suite (it had a mini-kitchen) which was perfect for us.  What's more, the desk service was terrific after I explained our predicament.  Impressed us enough that we stayed a 2nd time when in the area again.


----------



## Mjasp (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks that is good to hear.


----------



## ttt (Feb 13, 2006)

And they have a business center with internet access(free)!


----------

